# how long does an open vial last?



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

as above how long does an open vial of test, deca, tren or whatever last once opened?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i think mars has posted about this before. i think 3 months was what he said but that is for pharmacy grade stuff.


----------



## p91swat (Apr 11, 2011)

Son what kind of a question is that? The real question is how long will you last? It seems you have very little knowledge on aas, start reading brother.......:banging head against a brick wall (very,very hard)


----------



## p91swat (Apr 11, 2011)

milner575 said:


> i think mars has posted about this before. i think 3 months was what he said but that is for pharmacy grade stuff.


It can last quite a long time or until expiration, as the top is kept sterile. Sterilization can be maintained with a cotten swab.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

p91swat said:


> Son what kind of a question is that? The real question is how long will you last? It seems you have very little knowledge on aas, start reading brother. Brits...sigh.......triple face palms to the face.


 a pretty pointless reply if you ask me, are you basing this on just this post as well?


----------



## p91swat (Apr 11, 2011)

maybe.....:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

p91swat said:


> It can last quite a long time or until expiration, as the top is kept sterile. Sterilization can be maintained with a cotten swab.


Ok mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i would refer this question to mars IMO, as someone has pointed out mars has put a post on this, mars1960 is extremely experienced in this area


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> as above how long does an open vial of test, deca, tren or whatever last once opened?


if your talking about a vial then should last up a long time if kept in the right temp and condition.. but if you meant an open glass ampule then I don't think it would last long before it gets bacteria and what not on the oil


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it was the jcaho that recommend 3 months for an open multi dose vial but as I said pretty sure that's for pharmacy grade. Whether or not a ugl vial would last that long I dunno


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

surely this would all depend on the quality of the rubber stopper, would a rubber stopper not last a lot longer than 3 months before it started to degrade


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I thinks its more to do with the fact that technically as soon as your pierce the stopper the vial is no longer 100% sterile. Emphasis on the word think lol. where's mars when ya need him....? :lol:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

milner575 said:


> I thinks its more to do with the fact that technically as soon as your pierce the stopper the vial is no longer 100% sterile. Emphasis on the word think lol. where's mars when ya need him....? :lol:


but the rubber stopper is there to stop pathogens entering the vial, thats why i thought it would be down to the stopper degrading


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

p91swat said:


> Son what kind of a question is that? The real question is how long will you last? It seems you have very little knowledge on aas, start reading brother.......:banging head against a brick wall (very,very hard)


sasij


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Depends on how much you take! Oooooooosh!!! Im here all night folks


----------



## p91swat (Apr 11, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> Depends on how much you take! Oooooooosh!!! Im here all night folks


perfect answer.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Depends on how much you take! Oooooooosh!!! Im here all night folks


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I always assumed they would last ages. I have a bottle of primo with only a little bit out that I used about 2 years ago now! Refuse to throw it out cos it was pricey!

Still not expired so its staying in the box! Should really chuck it as I can't afford primo these days!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it would be fine to the expiry date if kept in the correct conditions .

it would still have a BA% so any germs would not grow.

if it were an open amp then suck it into a syringe with needle and cap on this is still sterile but use fresh needle to jab .


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

p91swat said:


> Son what kind of a question is that? The real question is how long will you last? It seems you have very little knowledge on aas, start reading brother.......:banging head against a brick wall (very,very hard)


You my friend are a complete tool! I'm gonna neg you everytime I see you post crap like this starting right now


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

p91swat said:


> Son what kind of a question is that? The real question is how long will you last? It seems you have very little knowledge on aas, start reading brother.......:banging head against a brick wall (very,very hard)


Its a forum isn't it? So a question is a question, and I dont think you will last long with an attitude like that! Also he might not have much knowledge on aas thats why hes doing research. Think you should go bang ur head against a brick wall, did your mam not teach you if you dont have any think nice to say then dont say it at all :lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

p91swat said:


> Son what kind of a question is that? The real question is how long will you last? It seems you have very little knowledge on aas, start reading brother.......:banging head against a brick wall (very,very hard)





p91swat said:


> It can last quite a long time or until expiration, as the top is kept sterile. Sterilization can be maintained with a cotten swab.


Stop posting rubbish, trolling will get you banned, first and last warning.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Any clarification to the question in the OP mars?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

p91swat said:


> Son what kind of a question is that? The real question is how long will you last? It seems you have very little knowledge on aas, start reading brother.......:banging head against a brick wall (very,very hard)


negged beacuse you sir are a [email protected]


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I never actually thought it was to do with bacteria going through the rubber stopper. I always assumed it was to do with the air/oxygen open to the oil.


----------



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

You inject air into the vial anyway before you draw back surely it isn't 100% sterile then anyway


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

p91swat said:


> Son what kind of a question is that? The real question is how long will you last? It seems you have very little knowledge on aas, start reading brother.......:banging head against a brick wall (very,very hard)


 you posted this stupid fcukin answer after seeing just one of my posts,what kind of a dickhead are you? full of knowledge id say you are, what experience have you got with aas? ****all id say, i have enough experience under me to know that your a fcukin clown and keep bangin your head against the wall it might give ya more of your helpfull KNOWLEDGE!!


----------



## p91swat (Apr 11, 2011)

easy there grass-hopper one must not get angry at silly thing. You will know the vile has gone bad as when the rubber breaks off and you inject it in your ****, then you can move on to a new vial. please if you have any more question, no shame to as stupidity is a virtue. Also please stop by my "teeth" thread to contribute. thank you and come again.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

leedog19 said:


> You inject air into the vial anyway before you draw back surely it isn't 100% sterile then anyway


Why do you inject air into it?

Are you talking about the air that's forced in by the breaking of the top with the first needle?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Why do you inject air into it?
> 
> Are you talking about the air that's forced in by the breaking of the top with the first needle?


I think he means injecting the same amount of air as oil you are drawing to make it easier to draw..


----------



## p91swat (Apr 11, 2011)

kingdale said:


> negged beacuse you sir are a [email protected]


pip pip cheerio?


----------



## p91swat (Apr 11, 2011)

narcissism not to good for the soul.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

milner575 said:


> I think he means injecting the same amount of air as oil you are drawing to make it easier to draw..


I've never heard of anyone doing that! Is that common practice?

I have needles specifically for drawing so not really an issue


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> I've never heard of anyone doing that! Is that common practice?


I allways have, means I can draw + Jab with one needle


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> I allways have, means I can draw + Jab with one needle


But the needle will still get blunt when you push it through the plunger?

Have I completed missed something about this whole procedure!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> But the needle will still get blunt when you push it through the plunger?


Time to man up!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> Time to man up!


Stop being such a pikey and reusing needles!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

p91swat said:


> easy there grass-hopper one must not get angry at silly thing. You will know the vile has gone bad as when the rubber breaks off and you inject it in your ****, then you can move on to a new vial. please if you have any more question, no shame to as stupidity is a virtue. Also please stop by my "teeth" thread to contribute. thank you and come again.


i dont want your help, simple as


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

thank god hes gone, well done lads, dont like dealing with assholes like him!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Why do you inject air into it?


Say for example you want to draw 1ml of test, before pushing the needle into the vial, draw back 1ml of air and inject that 1ml of air into the vial, this will create an equal vacuum and will help draw the oil so much easier.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

uhan said:


> it would be fine to the expiry date if kept in the correct conditions .
> 
> *it would still have a BA% so any germs would not grow.*
> 
> if it were an open amp then suck it into a syringe with needle and cap on this is still sterile but use fresh needle to jab .


BA is only effective against certain types of vegetative bacteria.



massiccio said:


> the oil itself +all the benzyl alcohol are not viable medium for pathogen.
> 
> *Plus , all the UGL vials arent sealed in a sterile atmosphere room*. Will last until expiry date, provided you keep it reasonabily clean


See the above.

As for the bold part it makes even more sense to discard after 3 months then.



Sean91 said:


> I never actually thought it was to do with bacteria going through the rubber stopper. I always assumed it was to do with the air/oxygen open to the oil.


Once you have uncapped a needle it's open to an unsterile enviroment so pathogens can enter the vial once you pierce the stopper.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Say for example you want to draw 1ml of test, before pushing the needle into the vial, draw back 1ml of air and inject that 1ml of air into the vial, this will create an equal vacuum and will help draw the oil so much easier.


Yep reps for the right answer lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Yep reps for the right answer lol


Haha cheers buddy! I like reps they make me happy and gleeful!


----------

